# Need a paint code, Audi Berry



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I bought a MK3 GTI that someone had painted this color. It looks fantastic, but I have a few thing that I'd like to do to the car that involves bodywork. Among those things are a DTM Autohaus CF hood, which will be painted, DTM cup mirrors and Audi A6 handles.
I've tried contacting him via email and asked him for the actual paint code so I can get this going, but he hasn't responded. Is there anyone on here that knows this paint code before I call up an Audi dealership in England? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (VertigoGTI)*

I'll put a pic up so it gains a little more interest.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (VertigoGTI)*

ttt


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (VertigoGTI)*

Is it a VW color or an Audi color? ...and what year was it available?
In 1998-99 there was Hibiscus Red Pearl Metallic Clearcoat LZ3L ... does that sound about right?


















[Modified by LangsamKafer, 4:37 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (LangsamKafer)*

It is called Berry red (actually Beere rot) on the German site as well, so it's not the Hibiscus red. It is also listed as one of the "Special Options" colors, and as such, it is not listed in the colors in the parts catalogue. 
Vertigo, I suggest you send a mail to Audi in Germany!


[Modified by PerL, 11:22 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (PerL)*

So it is...


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (LangsamKafer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So it is...







[HR][/HR]​damn do i want that car in nogaro in my driveway


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn do i want that car in nogaro in my driveway







[HR][/HR]​Cant blame you!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (PerL)*

Using the "color retrieval" on http://www.standox.de/_start_e.htm I found:
*LZ4W* BEERE PERLEFFEKT 2000 (from 2000 to 2003, panel 87867)
Is this the color you're looking for??? (Pics from Nordicaudi.com)


















[Modified by Orjan, 9:06 AM 2-19-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (Orjan)*

I dont believe that A3 is the right color, Ørjan. This A4, however, looks more correct. As you probably know, this is Tommy Schønberg's car, and it is factory painted.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (PerL)*

I thought that was a Porsche color? But looking the S3 I posted again, compared to the "berry TT" it probably is a different color (Veneziaviolett Perleffekt?).... The paint code is for the right color though!










[Modified by Orjan, 2:43 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (Orjan)*

I'll post a pic of my car to help out a bit.



















[Modified by VertigoGTI, 4:06 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Need a paint code, Audi Berry (VertigoGTI)*

Orjan, that's the correct paint code, I just got of the phone with Premier and they verified that it's indeed the same color code. Thanks again!


----------

